# Realtek RTL5183 - usbconfig



## Toni Pérez (Jan 13, 2016)

I have pfSense 2.2.6 based on  FreeBSD 10.1-RELEASE-p25. I bought 3 Aqprox USB 3.0 Gigabit appC07G. This adapter uses Realtek RTL5183 chipset. I plugin on my USB 3.0 motherboard ports and pfSense detect it: ugen1.X. I up the USB with `usbconfig -d 1.X set_config 1` but the cnahges erase after reboot. How can make this interfaces up at boot? and How make persistent this changes?


----------



## SirDice (Jan 13, 2016)

Toni Pérez said:


> I have pfsense 2.2.6


Thread pc-bsd-freenas-nas4free-and-all-other-freebsd-derivatives.7290/


----------



## Phishfry (Jan 16, 2016)

https://doc.pfsense.org/index.php/Executing_commands_at_boot_time

I don't want to break the rules but I hate to see people struggle.


----------



## Toni Pérez (Jan 19, 2016)

In pfsense forum not find the solution, not is problem to start on boot if I achive to start on boot iface are desconfigured.


----------



## Toni Pérez (Jan 20, 2016)

If i configure earlyshellcmd mount usb but not assign to interface and it's disconfigured.


----------



## SirDice (Jan 20, 2016)

Please ask your pfSense questions on the pfSense forums. 

Again, Thread pc-bsd-freenas-nas4free-and-all-other-freebsd-derivatives.7290/


----------

